
Hydrogen Production: Natural Gas Reforming - peter_d_sherman
https://www.energy.gov/eere/fuelcells/hydrogen-production-natural-gas-reforming
======
clouddrover
Or you can produce it with electrolysis:
[https://www.electrive.com/2020/02/28/trillium-orders-1-mw-
el...](https://www.electrive.com/2020/02/28/trillium-orders-1-mw-electrolyser-
from-nel-hydrogen/)

------
peter_d_sherman
Also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_reforming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_reforming)

(More detailed information...)

